# Testing An Accutron



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi

Is there any way to make a simple test of a non-working Accutron to tell if it is likely to be readily repairable?

I think I have gathered that tapping the watch to make the tuning fork vibrate should produce some movement of the hands which should mean the mechanicals are at least basically functional.

In the absence of the Bulova test kit, can one use a multi-meter to determine if the coils are intact? My fear is that doing so might pass enough current to burn out the coils even if they were actually OK.

Any hints and tips here?

Thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

214 or 218? :huh:

Tapping doesn't really tell you anything...the index wheel could still be knackered even if the tap does result in the second hand moving slightly.

You can test with a multi-meter but you'll need to test three circuits (two in one coil and one in the other).


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> 214 or 218? :huh:
> 
> Tapping doesn't really tell you anything...the index wheel could still be knackered even if the tap does result in the second hand moving slightly.
> 
> You can test with a multi-meter but you'll need to test three circuits (two in one coil and one in the other).


You're just going to have to make a start on that book soon Paul


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Paul

Probably 218. I'm just trying to pick up something that works electro-mechanically with a beat-up case that I can refurbish. The 'might work with a new battery' items on eBay seem a bit too risky and the price of the 'working perfectly, recently serviced' items are rising as I look! I would be OK testing the coils but I guess the index wheel would not be testable without a microscope?

Thanks again.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

global said:


> I would be OK testing the coils but I guess the index wheel would not be testable without a microscope?


I have a microscope but, in my opinion, the best way to test the index wheel is in use...and to compare the timing keeping of the watch with the frequency of the tuning fork...but you do need a watch timer to tell what frequency the fork is vibrating at. For example, if the fork is vibrating at +2 sec/day but the watch is gaining +20 sec/day, you know you have an indexing problem --- probably a couple of damaged teeth on the index wheel.


----------

